# Synology DS213+



## crmaris (Oct 15, 2012)

Synology recently introduced several new NAS servers, including the DS213+ which includes many upgrades over its predecessor. A dual-core processor powers the DS213+ offering faster speeds in every RAID configuration it supports. Also, with only 2.6 Watts during system hibernation this NAS offers great energy savings, something many users will appreciate.

*Show full review*


----------

